# Mesquite Tables



## Cousinwill (Dec 31, 2017)

Here are two tables I recently completed. The crevices were filled with natural stones and epoxy. I was thrilled with how they turned out !!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 31, 2017)

Pretty! Those the leg sets they sell at Woodcraft? Tony


----------



## Cousinwill (Dec 31, 2017)

Tony said:


> Pretty! Those the leg sets they sell at Woodcraft? Tony


The hair pin legs I ordered off of Etsy. I found a guy in North Texas that does a great job

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2018)

Good looking tables, are they for your home?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 1, 2018)

Good looking tables. But what is mesquite doing in Nacogdoches? Spelled that from memory. Axe em Jacks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Cousinwill (Jan 1, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Good looking tables, are they for your home?



I was tempted to keep them but I sold them two weeks ago


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2018)

Nicely done sir...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cousinwill (Jan 1, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Good looking tables. But what is mesquite doing in Nacogdoches? Spelled that from memory. Axe em Jacks!



Sounds like you have been to Nacogdoches !! You are right, not much mesquite around here in fact none at all !! I picked up the slabs two years ago from a guy in south Texas


----------



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice looking tables!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Jan 9, 2018)

Good looking tables

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 10, 2018)

What did you sell them for ? Wondering I have some larger slabs that I am working on and not sure what to price finished table


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 10, 2018)

Love the wood and the inlays! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

